# Nude (London)



## Glenn

I had the opportunity to visit Nude (26 Hanbury St, near Brick lane - London) again yesterday and to re-evaluate them after my previous review on Beanhunter, and am pleased to report that they are still turning out great coffee.

Nude have leapt into their roasting operations now too, and have a selection of coffee to purchase in 250g bags. Their roasted coffee is realistically priced and if you buy a bag of beans (which can be ground if you wish) then you get a free coffee.

I'm already looking forward to going back to Nude, who manage to keep below the radar of most coffee bloggers, but deserve more recognition than they receive.


----------



## ChiarasDad

Sounds like a nice place. My usual visits to London don't take me near that area, but I'll keep it in mind when I'm nearby (easy to do courtesy of the Beanhunter iPhone app). Thanks, Glenn!


----------



## standard issue

Oh yeah,

Huuuuge fan of Nude!!!

They have awesome choc-chip cookies too, if you catch them just after baking they're all melty!

My GF and I discovered Nude about 2 years ago when she started working fro Habitat (just off Brick Lane) there really is nothing better in London than a trawl through Spitalfelds and a stop off a Nude when your feet get tired.

Always a fantastic service, definitely my favourite coffee shop in the world (not that I've visited too many of them) I'll re-evaluate once I've visited 9th street espresso (NYC) later this year.

Great to see they have some recognition, but I don't want them getting too popular, I selfishly like being able to get a seat every time I visit :|

Only a small gripe, their prices shot up recently and they're not accepting cards at the moment!!! (huge queues in Spitalfields for cash)

Coffee and Pasta making time!

Peace.


----------



## Espressojoe

Fantastic cafe and roastery. I covered them for my newspaper back in September and I still go back and introduce friends to this place. Richard Reed has an awesome knowledge of coffee if you stroll into the Brick Lane roastery. Good to see East London is being served with some good options for espresso now.


----------



## Southpaw

Visited the Nude in Soho square - that almost sounds dodgy







for a breakfast espresso today.

Good service and a nice little hideaway just 1 minute away from Oxford street. Good espresso too and will take them up on the free coffee when you buy a bag of beans in the future when I need some more beans.


----------



## fatboyslim

This place is on my radar. Any info on what beans they have currently?


----------



## lookseehear

They have their own roastery in brick lane I think - don't think they use anyone else's beans.


----------



## Southpaw

lookseehear said:


> They have their own roastery in brick lane I think - don't think they use anyone else's beans.


yup - the had the current blend written on the wall but I can't remember exactly what it was.


----------



## Graef

I visited Nude (the brick lane one) and was blown away by the Peru Tunki, so smooth, like velvet on my tongue, awesome the best I have experienced in my short espresso life.


----------



## mym

£2 for an espresso (£2.50 for a double) seems overly steep to me, as does charging 60p for a bit of hot water to turn that espresso into a long black.

I also wonder why the longer drinks are 10p more in Shoreditch than in Soho, which seems counterintuitive..

I'm too used to Sant'Eustachio, Tazza d'Oro and the Algerian perhaps!


----------



## jeebsy

£2 is fine for an espresso in London IMO but £2.50 for a double is pushing it. Not a fan of the single/double distinction either.


----------



## CoffeeJohnny

I was there once 3 years ago and I found the espresso disappointing. It was a sunday morning after a gig and I felt, well, rough







The beans appeared a little dark for my liking but I couldn't face a milk drink.

To be honest I loved the fact that they had a Wega when all around were using more expensive machines. It appears it's just not to my taste so I will go back and try again when down. Which this year will be November at the latest. Chances are it'll be another Sunday morning though.


----------



## Milanski

£2 tops for espresso for me too...just don't go to Bar Italia (think it was £3.80 or something laughable).


----------



## garydyke1

jeebsy said:


> £2 is fine for an espresso in London IMO but £2.50 for a double is pushing it. Not a fan of the single/double distinction either.


I really enjoy a single espresso. If they dont do singles I ask for a split pour (unless they are running naked only).

What I dont enjoy is the price difference between single / double.


----------



## unoll

I also headed over to Nude brick lane a few times this weekend whilst in town and they made some great espressos for me. Also had a couple of capucinos and the GF had Machiatos. They all tasted great and the art on top of the capucinos was pretty impressive. Bought myself a bag of their guatamalan espresso which I'll have a crack at tonight. Felt the breakfast food was a bit on the expensive side though so headed over to a greasy soon at spitalfields.


----------

